
Show HN: A Probing Hash Table Framework - skystrife
https://chara.cs.illinois.edu/sites/cgeigle/blog/2016/01/29/a-probing-hash-table-framework/
======
arthursilva
Probing is great but you have to be careful in a situation where deletes are
common. Robin hood hashing is a great solution for those.

